# Interior



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been following lots of threads on cleaning/detailing the car,with all the different products available/used, but was wondering what do you guys use on the inside, for leather, panels etc.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Aerospace 303 is great for interior/exterior trim. For the leather I use Zaino or Liquid Leather.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Karls said:


> Aerospace 303 is great for interior/exterior trim. For the leather I use Zaino or Liquid Leather.


Thanks for that, will give it a try.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

I use the Aerospace 303 too, gives a nice sheen withough making everything hideously shiny.

Cheers

Stu


----------

